#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  [練功]回鄉修練耕田：伊默兒的臨摹練習圖串

## 伊默兒/野魂

大家好，我是伊默兒，
時隔已久，說話的用語"可能"也不像以前那麼智障（好
莫名其妙用戶資訊瀏覽人次達到七萬多我也是很意外

我回來的原因主要是想找個地方清修，
（因為還不知道要換什麼新名字，google雲端就尚未重開新的）
能讓我把接下來的練習直接整理成一串心得，又不需要額外占用到空間的，還有一種深山幽地/末世遺跡感(?)，
大概就屬這裡了，只要此地能持續存在很久。

這邊也會希望能多收到些批評，會很感謝的
批評的內容原則上就是"找不同"，甚至像構圖位置不對、物體和原圖比起來寬度有些微的差距、漸層抹的不夠均勻......，都可以講，
那麼就以上。
*照片臨摹*
照片臨摹01

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

照片臨摹01
完成日期：2021.06.01
時間：2小時15分鐘

(圖源出處)

*過程：*
以為自己會畫更久，偷懶沒截圖，不過大致上是一個部位接著一個部位直接畫完，背景→蠟燭→火焰→燭芯。

*心得：*
其實有點意外，又沒有那麼意外自己很快就畫"完"了。
不過畫到後面的時候可以感覺到自己沒有那麼有耐心，只想著"隨便啦、趕快把這張結束掉"，這個部分，後面的臨摹要注意，雖然我覺得之後應該是不會有這種情況
整體看起來有點粗糙，跟以前試畫的兩張照片臨摹細緻度差太多，無法以假亂真除非放的超遠
顏色也有點髒掉，
漸層這次有點苦手，要找到方法讓它再糊一些，
疊圖的時候發現位置偏右了
然後這次偷懶了，在抓燭芯顏色的時後直接吸原圖上色，因為光影影響和燭芯原色的認知相衝突，苦手抓不太出來
燭芯的輪廓是比較銳利的，但這次也不知道為甚麼就是處理不好，所以放大的時候看起來髒到爆
左下的藍色線，我猜是應該換用噴槍處理，效果才不會這麼銳利

可以讚許自己的地方是，這次下筆比較乾脆大膽，不像以前試畫的時候圖放超大
自己吸色對答案了一下，感覺顏色抓的還算準，雖然不免就是有跑掉

*筆記：
引用出處*
"用噴槍或柔邊筆刷，透明度調低一點來畫漸層"
"噴槍筆刷直徑調大會比較好處理漸層"

----------


## Ghostalker

这里确实可以算是清修之地了，不过相应的坏处就是可能也只有我这样不专业的人前来互动 :wuffer_glee: 

我很久之前放弃了造型绘画转设计方向，因为觉得自己更喜欢画设计稿，所以在造型绘画方面的发言权，已经是越来越低了。其实我觉得画有的时候伴随着笔触才会更有味道，不过既然你追求继续增加渐变，大概是因为你想追求的是超写实（photo-realistic）吧！那种图感觉画起来超级累，在最后的细节上失去耐心大概也是情有可原的。我觉得目前这张其实可能会比真正复制一张照片出来更好看，不过画画本来就是每个人追寻自己心中的美的过程啦。

要说找不同的话，我觉得蜡烛上不论纵向还是横向都有一种“不均匀感”。从上到下就不用说了，单纯的渐变处理不均匀；而从左到右看的话，第一原图最两侧的边缘并没有那么明显的发亮，感觉在绘画中被夸张了；第二就是中间区域原图并没有很明显的转亮，而且这块区域向下延伸并不长，在绘图中则能看出中间偏右处有一条明显亮带向下延伸。

此外，火苗边缘的右下角，虽然追求锐利的处理，但是相比起原图而言却又用力过猛了，外围光晕的色阶少了一个过渡层（大概描述的话，是核心周围应该还有一个“次亮层”，但是在火苗右侧这一层过渡得比较生硬），也加剧了这种感觉。反而火苗正下方，原本蜡烛的轮廓是非常清晰的，在绘画里却有点模糊呢。还有就是灯芯的塑造比原图更“清楚”，感觉少了“从蜡烛到观众中间的那层光晕”。另外火苗的上边缘感觉就是边缘分明的双色阶……这个过渡和原图应该算差得蛮多的？

其余的差别，就只有你上面提到的火苗轮廓有点靠右延伸啦。这种图真的很容易画到眼花，很多时候都只能找别人来挑错，但是挑到这里我眼也花了，哈哈 :wuffer_frown:

----------

